# Deluxe 28+ or Pro 28



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been looking at a replacement for my current 20 year old 11hp 30” MTD based snowblower and it looks like one of these two Ariens machines are the front runners so far. 

The units I am looking at are the Deluxe 28+ (921037) or the Pro 28 (926038). 

The Pro 28 is more of a match to replace my current blower and the one I maybe most likely to consider in the end.​ 
So I have a question. For the most part the main chassis and auger unit appears to be very close in design between the two 28" units. Other than the engine size and a few operator features, the biggest difference that I notice is in the balance of weight distribution between the two units. The Deluxe 28+ has a definite front end heavy feel to it while the Pro 28 feels more balanced when lifting the front ends from the control handles.​ 
Does this weight balance affect the operation of the blower to the point where the lighter front end on the Pro 28 would cause the blower to rise or climb as it moves into heaver snow conditions? This was more evident on my old machine when removing the city plowed snow filling in the end of my driveway. I feel the non-serrated MTD auger blades also contributed to this issue. ​ 
Have current owners of the Pro 28 ever noticed this climbing issue? Would the heavier front end of the Deluxe 28 eliminate this issue? ​ 
Thanks in advance for any information that users may offer.​ 
Mike​


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am unfamiliar with your unit, but I would guess that the front heavy bias would prevent it from riding up. Meaning that it would actually perform better, and bite into the snow, rather than ride up onto the pile. 

This may be a designed feature of this model, I do not know for sure. If you would like, adding weight to the rear would counter the heavy front.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Most of the time riding up is dependant on too high a speed and the heavy front helps also a bit.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

I just went through this and sprung for the Pro for a few reason.

1) It has the biggest motor on the smallest frame so should be able to walk a good pace and it will keep up.

2) Its hard to tell unless you look at the parts diagram but the front auger shaft that goes left to right through the gear box is one piece (I assume that's why the other models have the bracing in the center, to keep it from twisting).

3) The wheel bearings and the auger bearings are more substantial. 

Those were the bigger items that I noticed. In reality will it make much of a difference, maybe but who knows.

Maybe the bigger reason, I'm getting a little older and just want to enjoy what I think/hope will be decent machine. I may have one more machine in me, time will tell. The price difference for the next 15-20 years is mute really.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

If you want solid performance for the buck and keep the 30" width, then personally I'd take a long hard look at the Platinum 30 SHO. By all signs, it should throw snow like an Sob and literally occupies the middle ground between the two units you mentioned. 

There is no way in 'Murica, you're gonna wanting for power with the SHO. Higher output impeller and it operates like the 28 pro in terms of controls. Yet you save a boat load. 

You do get a more nose heavy balance with the platinum 30 SHO, but many people seem to like that. 

I hope that info helps! They are all great machines. I was going to go with the hydro pro 28, however in my very northern canadian climate, their hydrostatic drive is a disaster (read too slow) until it warms up, which is typically 1 hour, which means for most homeowners it's painful. A heated garage will help. 

I ended up choosing a Toro powermax HD 1128 OHXE (2014). Trust me when I say, it's a worthy consideration, even if at first blush the power seems down from an ariens. Not an 1128 owner out there has ever been left wanting for power or throw distance. 

A bit off topic, but it's in around the range of the Units you are looking at. 

Cheers


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

*Pro 28*

I would ask that you make a serious consideration to the Pro/Hydro Pro 28's or look at the Plat 30 SHO. My Hydro Pro 28 is considerably beefier than the platinum series but I see they went back to the smaller tires on the 28 for this year, probably not an issue, but my preference was to bigger tires. I must say for the power that SHO is tempting but the overall wearability of the whole machine in the pro series has weight. 

Good luck.


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, it was very helpful to get everyone’s opinion. In the end I have purchased the Pro 28 (926038) machine. Even my wife who hates when I go shopping for items like this commented on the fact that she felt the weight of the Pro 28 was a better balance even though the cost was several hundred dollars more. I have to admit the construction of the tractor frame and auger housing is so much stiffer than my old Mastercraft machine which was a rebranded MTD machine. 

I am looking forward to not having to use it at all this winter, but just in case it does snow, I know I have at least a fighting chance against the lake and harbour effect snow we get here, and oh yes..... the mad plow driver who delights in filling in my driveway entrance.

Here is a quick shot of my new machine in its home waiting for the snow to arrive. 








Thanks again to everyone who responded and I will keep my eye on the forum as I am sure I will have other questions about my new family member.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When you clean out your driveway by the street clean off the front lawn on the leading edge of your drive. This will make a spot for the snow from the plow and you won't get as much pushed into your drive when the plow goes past.


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

I know what you mean Shryp. Upstream from my home I have 500 feet of townhouse frontage and they use the roadway for parking, even though they have lots of dedicated parking just in behind their units. When the weather calls for a big dumping of snow, they seem quite willing to leave their cars on the road during this time and let the city plow entomb them. 

When the plows comes down the street it carries a fair amount of snow from this area and then tucks back in close to the curb again and this is when we see the greatest amount of snow deposited at the end of our driveways. Sometimes he feels the need for a second clean up pass just to makes sure the road is as clear as possible.

For the most part I can’t blame them as our streets are narrow and when opposing traffic meets it becomes very tricky. When I clean out the curb area in front of my home and the one house upstream from me, we often find the townhouse folks park in this area taking up the spot where the snow would get deposited.  

So in the last few years I have given up wasting fuel and machinery on this process. Last year we suffered through a very prolonged cold snap (record number of broken water mains) and I swear the snow had a little Portland cement mixed in with it, because unless you went out immediately to clear the end of the driveway, the deposited snow would set up like cement and it was a devil to shift.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Shryp meant your grass area just inside the curb and if you don't clean the curb area then you won't have it occupied by cars. Just a thought.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Great Blower man! Congrats! They are built like tanks. I also agree, the 28 pro offered better balance, likely because it has a larger heavier engine. Though I'm shocked to hear you say you hope you don't have to use it! I'm doing the snow dance every day here just so I can move some tonnage


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks very much MagnumB, I am pretty happy with the purchase. Had to re-jig the shelf in the shed that I park the unit under because the Ariens was 2" higher than my MTD machine. The Ariens is already half as noisy as my old Tecumseh powered unit. I am going to make up a set of poly shoes for it when I get back to work from vacation just so I don't chew up the concrete drive. I made a set for my old machine which seemed to work pretty good and they also helped the machine over some of the cracks in the sidewalk that would snag the scraper blade.

Ok a small happy dance for some snow then maybe.


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Nov 20, 2014)

Another happy customer here. I got the Pro 28 few days ago and that thing is a beast.

Still trying to get used to the auto turn and also my biggest issue (not a big deal) is getting used to the left traction drive lever. 

It seems to me the lever is too high and too hard to squeeze for more than 30 mins. It become a little uncomfortable to handle over long periods.


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

*Waiting patiently*

Congrats on the new machine. I thought that we would catch a bit more of the Lake Erie snow effect that is thumping Buffalo but the most we have seen is about 3” which was easily cleared by the 16” Grant.  

So my new Pro 28 machine sits in the shed awaiting a call out. I haven’t looked at mine yet to see if the height of the control handles are adjustable. Perhaps if they are you might consider lowering them to make the left drive handle a little more ergonomically friendly and less painful over time.


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Nov 20, 2014)

hallm said:


> Congrats on the new machine. I thought that we would catch a bit more of the Lake Erie snow effect that is thumping Buffalo but the most we have seen is about 3” which was easily cleared by the 16” Grant.
> 
> So my new Pro 28 machine sits in the shed awaiting a call out. I haven’t looked at mine yet to see if the height of the control handles are adjustable. Perhaps if they are you might consider lowering them to make the left drive handle a little more ergonomically friendly and less painful over time.


That's a good call. I'll check if adjusting the lever is possible. I would love to at least bring it down half way 

Here in west Michigan we are getting buried so the 28 Pro has been put to the test and I'm happy to report it loves snow. I'm even doing all my neighbors sidewalks 

I feel Christmassy you know


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

*L know what you mean*

I know what you mean Diesel. It’s addictive, especially when you have good equipment. When I first got my MTD machine a long long time ago, there was only a couple of us on the street with machines. I felt bad that all the retired people around me were out shoveling and I had my snow all finished in short order. Pretty soon I was doing this neighbour, and then that neighbour, and soon it was a 3 hour episode every time it snowed! My neighbours were very grateful and some would give me money for fuel, pizza, banana bread, cookies. I even had one fellow show up at my side door with a hand full of scratch-n-win tickets as thanks for clearing his snow.

When I took my machine in for service the mechanic asked if I used this bower commercially? He said the hours on the parts were double for what the actual age of the machine was.  

Now that I am the retired guy now... well almost retired, I retired my old worn out machine and treated myself to a new one. There are more machines on the street now and I am scaling back my street clearing to just a couple of remaining seniors if they haven’t been taken care of by the time I get out by the other folks.

Enjoy your new toy and don't forget to wear your Santa hat.


----------

